# The Most Simple Slingshot



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

*Somebody suggested to create a separate topic for this one.
Here it is!* And a new video with it.






This time the ball does not only traverse the target, but it also impacts one of the trees that are few meters behind it! (hear the sound)
Regarding the accuracy, I'm not like Torsen, of course! But that's my fault only, the slingshot can hit small targets also if you put it in the hands of a better shooter.

ENJOY!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Very impressive. The power is amazing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for this. It is fascinating to see how minimal one can go. For me, the real problem would be accuracy. As for power, I note you are shooting in full butterfly mode, which gives the bands a long time to accelerate the projectile. I have yet to try this. Perhaps I will start with rather weak bands and see how I do.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow...This Is a Very cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The only thing I am concerned with is that you do not wear any eye protection. Please were some type of shooting glasses. You no doubt take on someone with a weapon, any weapon other than a tank an I suspect you will be the one left standing. Your ability with this type of shooting is absolutley impressive. I love it. You have the form down and later will come the increase in accuracy. Keep us posted. Wear some glasses!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice video. I hope you post many more. I enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Charles said:


> Perhaps I will start with rather weak bands and see how I do.


You should also start with soft ammunition (rubber balls, or paper mops) at the beginning. If you use paper mops, you can practice anywhere, including inside your house, without being exposed to injuries.

I'm glad you all like it!

Cheers

Shadow


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Really enjoyed that video, i would smash my hand trying that, jeff


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

dgui said:


> The only thing I am concerned with is that you do not wear any eye protection.


I remember when being a beginner I had shot objects around me with many occasions, but it never happened to shoot myself. I think this is why I have never felt the need for glasses when shooting with a single band.

This is also because I don't usually shoot from short distance. In my first video I did this, but as you can notice, I haven't shot perpendicular on the target, but from the side (this was to ensure the ball would not reflect against myself if it didn't penetrate.

I'm usually wearing such a slingshot with me all the time and I shoot all the time through the forest. Unfortunately I cannot have glasses with me all the time because they are sensible and not so concealable. And it would be senseless to wear glasses only when in a training session, considering I shoot without protection all the time.

Cheers


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Dang, nice vid and thanks alot for sharing!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL impressive! Good to see how creativity has no boundaries. thanks for sharing mate. cheers


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

That's what I call absolute power... Very impressive to see how you archieve these really hard impacts with such a basic setup!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very good video.so much power and no handslaps. thats impressive


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

This video is awesome. The power is unbelievable. Would love to see one shooting the smaller ammo.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great! Love it! Can somone chrony this ... wide bands are great! video coming soon ...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

To say this is IMPRESSIVE would be an understatement!! Nice video and explanation!! Dgui this is like the shooting you do but on steroids!!!


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> To say this is IMPRESSIVE would be an understatement!! Nice video and explanation!! Dgui this is like the shooting you do but on steroids!!!


I was thinking (after the first video) " This is what would result if Dgui was morphed with Joerg" .














.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

romanianshadow said:


> Perhaps I will start with rather weak bands and see how I do.


You should also start with soft ammunition (rubber balls, or paper mops) at the beginning. If you use paper mops, you can practice anywhere, including inside your house, without being exposed to injuries.

I'm glad you all like it!

Cheers

Shadow
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestion ... you are absolutely correct!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Just WOW! This video and dgui are making me really want to try bareback shooting!


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

shooter452 said:


> I was thinking (after the first video) " This is what would result if Dgui was morphed with Joerg" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It would be very interesting to see Joerg trying such a slingshot* and pushing the upper limits! I'm a small guy. Even I'm fairly strong pound-for-pound, Joerg is at least twice heavier than myself and for sure he would generate a lot more power on such a shoot (I suppose he could use at least 8 blue bands). He also has longer arms (as he's much taller than me) and would have more reach on a butterfly shoot. He also has the Chrony







. I have suggested him to try a slingshot of this kind some time ago, but he didn't seem interested....


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good work mate, I for one would to see some more carnage, on different objects.. those big balls would be a good match for some metal targets, any one want to donate a car door, or maybe a car ha ha ha.... keep up the good work mate...


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice video and I second the use of eye protection. No matter how proficient one is sometimes **** happens and during those times, as a fellow slingshot fan I would like you to be safe and with your vision intact. Very powerful slingshot and good shooting.


----------



## Huck (Sep 20, 2012)

Today I tried with two layers of black TB. I hit my hand pretty badly twice,but tomorrow I will try again.
How can you NOT hit your hand?

What am I doing wrong? Well pain is a good teacher..

from Finland,
Huck


----------



## PineMartyn (Feb 9, 2012)

A very impressive demo...and something I'd like to try to myself, but I can't get my hands on the gold Thera-Bands. Does anyone think it would be feasible to make this design using blue Thera-Bands or would it be too weak?

My thanks for any input,
-Martin


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember this vid. I love his three consecutive shots, all loaded at the same time prior to shooting.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's some serious power! Impressive


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

How are you shooting one after the other? I'm at work and can't hear the video on my phone, are you holding on to the pouch as the slingshot frame?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't thing regular safety glasses will help here, no disrespect intended. Maybe a helmet with visor would do the job or a complete face shield. Is this a type of bareback shooting I assume? And wow, the iron balls.....it takes balls to shoot those! One slip and it would destroy your hand. Very impressive.

VS


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking at this now its even more impressive.can someone tell me what's going on here?4 layers of tb blue? Attatched to what?I would like to make something like this with a minimal v frame. Fill me in...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok its a stick shot pretty much.multiple shots look way to fun.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Excelent video.

Very minimalist.

If you could, or would, explain something of you technique for this type of shooting without any forks, please.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I love romanianshadow's videos on youtube and bought a half meter of TB black to try out his technique myself.

I regularly use his pouch attachment method on other slings.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

JetBlack said:


> Ok its a stick shot pretty much.multiple shots look way to fun.


Nope, not a stickshot. Killa is holding those bands in his hand


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes but its the same thing as a stick shot, just hand held.single band with pouch.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa! there is no way that what he does is a stick shot!! At least with a stick shot you might not hit your hand, but if he has a "fork hit" with 4 bands a thera band and a half inch of steel, he's going to do major damage.

I'll concede that the band attachment is similar to a "stick shot", but not the courage involved.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Omg wow people love to argue here, your not getting it, that's the same thing I tied to my stick shot a year ago.I'm not talking about what he's doing just what the ss is, watch his other video where its only one piece of theraband.that's what I saw and realized its a sick shot Less the stick.I've shot bare back too just not like that.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Excelent video.Very minimalist.If you could, or would, explain something of you technique for this type of shooting without any forks, please.Cheers Allan


I found this video where he explains more.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Aussie Allan In Thailand said:
> 
> 
> > Excelent video.Very minimalist.If you could, or would, explain something of you technique for this type of shooting without any forks, please.Cheers Allan
> ...


That's what I was talking about, same set up in this video.I would like to try this with a stick and a few bands or even tubes.if it works out I'll post it.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks DaveSteve, I will watch it later on, as had a busy day in Bangkok with my wife, okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love it! I want to know how to attach the pouch in detail for this method!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome weapon. I'd like to know how to make the pouch-set. What type of string?

Thank you for sharing this interesting video, Shadow.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

@Arnisador78

In the vid posted by DaveSteve it shows, in the first 30 seconds, how to attach the pouch.

The string can be tied to the pouch any way you like.

@mr green

He uses boot lace for the string.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Hats of to Romaneansadow. I have to agree with neihborhod siper about the safety glasses. They would help but I don't think ANSI has a 100% rating for that type of impact .:-0 Kevar helmet with a riot shield maybe? No doubt about it, Kid Romanianshadow has got guts and one heck of a thumper there.


----------

